# Worst movie you've ever seen?



## Moar Krabs (Jul 9, 2019)

The worst one I've ever seen was a mini series (it's basically a movie) called the Langoliers. The build up and characters were good, but the part where the monsters appear made me laugh way louder than I should have. And that's a shame considering the build up to the part where they appear was actually fear inducing.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Jul 9, 2019)

I once bought one of those cheap 50 Horror Movie collections. You know the ones, where they advertise like 3 decent-ish movies and then the rest of the movies are crap.

Well, I don't remember the name of the movie, but it was some sort of ghost story and it was so absolutely boring, I couldn't finish it. There was no action, the camera work was garbage, it was too dark, and it was just shoddy dialogue.
It wasn't like The Room which is so bad it's good, it was just so mediocre that it bored me half to death. Nothing memorable.


----------



## Eterna3 (Jul 9, 2019)

Oh boy. I was at at summer camp about 5 years ago and they played the movie Life's a Jungle... don't really know where to start with it, but lots of people have made videos on it. 
I've seen other movies just as bad, but this stands out to me because I went into it not knowing what to expect cause the adults earnestly played it for all us kids in the camp


----------



## Nyro46 (Jul 9, 2019)

*SCARING THE LITTLE GIRL?!
*
Okay I'm sorry you said Langoliers and that's the first thing I thought of xD
To answer your question, I immediately think of Alpha and Omega.


----------



## Telnac (Jul 9, 2019)

Highlander 2


----------



## Moar Krabs (Jul 9, 2019)

Eterna3 said:


> Oh boy. I was at at summer camp about 5 years ago and they played the movie Life's a Jungle... don't really know where to start with it, but lots of people have made videos on it.
> I've seen other movies just as bad, but this stands out to me because I went into it not knowing what to expect cause the adults earnestly played it for all us kids in the camp


Searched it up and saw that it was rated 1.7 out of 10. Do you think it deserves that rating or no?


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 9, 2019)

Probably some films with the following name order: (Franchise) + the Movie
Not all, of course, but the ones I've watched didn't impress.


----------



## Eterna3 (Jul 9, 2019)

Moar Krabs said:


> Searched it up and saw that it was rated 1.7 out of 10. Do you think it deserves that rating or no?



Definitely


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jul 10, 2019)

okay, this seems like an unpopular opinion but i really hated the sequel to 300.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 10, 2019)

Inside out


----------



## RossTheRottie (Jul 10, 2019)

Worst movie I've ever seen? Tough question because worst could encompass many different aspects of filmmaking.
Probably BioDome.


----------



## Moar Krabs (Jul 10, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Inside out


Many people seem to like that movie. What did you find about it that you didn’t like?


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Jul 10, 2019)

There’s this knock-off film called Kiara the Brave. In high school, I watched it with my bestie thinking it would be fun for a laugh. The both of us ended up so confused, that we watched the last third in stunned silence.


----------



## Hello! It's me. :3 (Jul 10, 2019)

That recent film Us
So overrated. I think it would be better as a comedy.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jul 10, 2019)

Samurai Cop.

It was glorious tho


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Jul 10, 2019)

Manos: The Hands of Fate


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 10, 2019)

Moar Krabs said:


> Many people seem to like that movie. What did you find about it that you didn’t like?


I was in eighth grade when it came out and I saw it in theaters. I remember I left crying my eyes out because the fat pink imaginary friend turned to dust. 
I should prolly rewatch it to see if I still think it’s horrible or not but middle school me would have said Inside Out is the worst movie I’ve ever see.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 10, 2019)

The best worst movies ever.


----------



## Moar Krabs (Jul 10, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> The best worst movies ever.


Who killed captain Alex never gets old. I sometimes watch it when I feel sad


----------



## AppleButt (Jul 10, 2019)

Sausage Party


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 10, 2019)

Sicario 2 without question; I stopped watching the movie out of disgust. My post contains minor spoilers- just the first 5 minutes of the movie. 

The original movie was good and I really enjoyed it; it was about an FBI agent disrupting a drug cartel and wrestling with the moral implications of corners that were being cut along the way. 

The sequel however, was about middle-eastern terrorists paying corrupt Mexicans to  smuggle themselves across the US border, so that they could blow themselves up in American shopping malls. The movie starts with spooky footage of a man who's clearly supposed to appear Muslim, and I joked to my brother that 'I bet he explodes in the next shot', and then we were both disappointed when that was exactly what happened. .-. 
After that the camera zooms in on islamic prayer mats and plays ominous scary music. 

It was just very clear that the movie was created to capitalise on xenophobia- and I was amazed that the actors from the original film agreed to the sequel.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Jul 10, 2019)

My top three worst are -

3. Life Is Not a Fairytale: The Fantasia Barrino Story,

2. Beasts of the Southern Wild

And

1. For Colored Girls

Just awful, confusing messes that made no sense, except for the Fantasia movie - that one made sense, but was still terrible



Captain TrashPanda said:


> Inside out



It was a bit drawned out and confusing towards the end..


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 10, 2019)

The J.J. Abrams Star Trek films are pretty fucking terrible.


----------



## Baalf (Jul 10, 2019)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> I once bought one of those cheap 50 Horror Movie collections. You know the ones, where they advertise like 3 decent-ish movies and then the rest of the movies are crap.
> 
> Well, I don't remember the name of the movie, but it was some sort of ghost story and it was so absolutely boring, I couldn't finish it. There was no action, the camera work was garbage, it was too dark, and it was just shoddy dialogue.
> It wasn't like The Room which is so bad it's good, it was just so mediocre that it bored me half to death. Nothing memorable.



For some reason, I want to say Monster A Go Go.



Captain TrashPanda said:


> I was in eighth grade when it came out and I saw it in theaters. I remember I left crying my eyes out because the fat pink imaginary friend turned to dust.
> I should prolly rewatch it to see if I still think it’s horrible or not but middle school me would have said Inside Out is the worst movie I’ve ever see.



That was a big reason I never saw that movie. There was one character that had a cute Charming design and the rest of the characters I couldn't care less about, and just my pits, it's always the character I like that ends up having something bad happened to them, and I'm assuming we are talking about the same character.

It's also a big reason I have no interest in Toy Story 4. Don't spoil anything, but I really like the design of the rabbit and bird characters, and I have a nasty feeling they end up being villains.


----------



## ohmachidai (Jul 10, 2019)

a youtube b-movie about zombies. It was _bad_. LOL I cant remember but I think the characters surrounded this house with treadmills.
I use to watch a bunch of b-movies on syfy, so I've seen a lot. It was my guilty pleasure, just watching them every Saturday. I kinda miss it but I'm so lazy XD


----------



## Arnak (Jul 10, 2019)

My uncles wedding video. *Shudders*


----------



## Godzilla (Jul 11, 2019)

I love really really love bad movies

Worst movie that comes to my head? Paper Towns.


----------



## Kinare (Jul 11, 2019)

I've not seen very many movies, so the only one that comes to mind is the original The Exorcist. As someone who does enjoy good psychological horror, it was a huge disappointment because it had been hyped up so much when everyone else mentioned it. I'm sure back in the day it was considered good, but I couldn't help but laugh at it. I don't think I was able to force myself to finish it either.


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 11, 2019)

Kinare said:


> ...it was a huge disappointment because it had been hyped up so much when everyone else mentioned it.


That's what happened to me when I watched Citizen Kane.


----------



## Anthrasmagoria (Jul 11, 2019)

Probably "The Room". It lived up to the hype.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 11, 2019)

Anthrasmagoria said:


> Probably "The Room". It lived up to the hype.



Yeah the room's pretty bad. It's tearing me apart.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jul 11, 2019)

Feeders 2


----------



## Purplefuzz (Jul 11, 2019)

The 2nd amityville horror filim, I have no idea what they were thinking with that shit. 90% of the film is just the dad being a abusive prick to the kids for stuff they never did or just being kids. Killing a less chessy and more scary version of the first one. :/


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 11, 2019)

Definitely not the worst movie ever, but I was close to walking out of the cinema while watching Solo (the Star Wars one) because I was so freaking bored and I thought doing anything else would be a better use of my time...


----------



## MalibuCat (Jul 11, 2019)

I really hated "Ladybird" (2017)  and almost walked out of the theater, but stayed in the hopes that it would get better or the character would redeem herself or something...


----------



## MalibuCat (Jul 12, 2019)

Rusty_Raccoon said:


> I never thought Ladybird was a masterpiece or anything, but I thought it was good. From what I remember I think it is kind of the point to show that she's not that great of a person, I think it'd be kinda cheesey if she pulled a full 180 and became this great person at the end and realized her flaws, but even saying that didn't she have a realization about herself at the end? (I haven't seen the movie since it came out I could be incredibly wrong)



I think maybe it was hard for me to watch because my mom and I have a good relationship? I don't know, something about her just made the film uncomfortable to watch and I didn't care for the humor or story, from what I remember. I may have to rewatch it and give it another chance because I didn't feel the ending was satisfying, and yet, somehow at the same time I don't completely recall what happens, other than she has her way and moves out to a far away college?


----------



## Rap Daniel (Jul 12, 2019)

It was that "no good terrible very bad day" movie. It was just so BORING!


----------



## Ashwolves5 (Jul 12, 2019)

Troll 2


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jul 12, 2019)

Video of my birth


----------



## _Ivory_ (Jul 12, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Video of my birth


I can't stop laughing


----------



## Leadhoof (Jul 12, 2019)

Who Killed Captain Alex? comes to mind. But that one was still fucking hilarious.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 12, 2019)

Leadhoof said:


> Who Killed Captain Alex? comes to mind. But that one was still fucking hilarious.



Is the twist that it was Roger rabbit?


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jul 12, 2019)

Leadhoof said:


> Who Killed Captain Alex? comes to mind. But that one was still fucking hilarious.


Seeing the budget and the ideas?
I think this movie is a masterpiece in itself.


----------



## Moar Krabs (Jul 12, 2019)

Leadhoof said:


> Who Killed Captain Alex? comes to mind. But that one was still fucking hilarious.


Well I mean, they couldn’t really do anything with a 200 budget. If it had 1000 then it would have been, and I quote, da best ugandan supa action movie. (That ‘quote’ made me lose a couple of brain cells)


----------



## Kremling17 (Jul 12, 2019)

Midsommar was SO LONG and so boring and so bland and terrible. It was pretty much just throwing in around 30 seconds of something interesting or gory for every hour of nothing happening in the movie. I had to force myself to pay attention and I should have left and got my money back. The dumbest and most ridiculous thing was someone jumping off a cliff wrong and getting killed by a giant looney tunes hammer. And it was supposed to be some gruesome and shocking moment instead of incredibly dumb. It was nothing like hereditary at all, just a cash grab riding on coattails. OMG all the dumb screaming and wailing too I'm so mad at myself for not asking for my money back halfway through and forcing myself to finish it to see if the last half was good. It wouldn't even make a good 5 minute movie it was THE WORST!!


----------



## DRGN Juno (Jul 13, 2019)

Unfriended. Points for trying out a different premise. Minus points for literally everything else about the movie. And it's not even like regular horror movies where the characters are so unlikable that you want them killed off. I just couldn't care about most of them.


----------



## Kite512 (Jul 13, 2019)

I had to physically force myself to finish The Last Airbender. Never have I had to keep stopping and starting a film just to see it through.

If you ever consider watching this movie, just go watch the animated series instead, it's an absolute gem.


----------



## otherside (Jul 13, 2019)

Delicate Art of the Rifle

Hands down the worst thing I've ever seen. But it was so bad I couldn't stop watching.


----------



## Kremling17 (Jul 13, 2019)

Rusty_Raccoon said:


> I don't know if I'd call it just a cash grab



you're right it's probably not. Just a 1/4 assed movie that happens to be 3 hours long. I follow some movie sites and it feels more like riding off the coat tails of hereditary since most media outlets keep harping that. I had high hopes for this director. Maybe too high.  Oh well. Currently scrambling to find a 4D movie theater to see crawl but there are none around. That movie's gonna be trash but.....
Gators!!! <3 Gotta watch it. It looks like a sci fi channel movie lol


----------



## skybel (Jul 13, 2019)

Batman vs superman

That is the worst movie in my opinion


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Jul 13, 2019)

I'm watching the original Scream right now and I thought all of the stupid parts were added in for Scary Movie but no, it really is so bad it's funny. I like Scary Movie a whole lot better haha.


----------



## Deathless (Jul 13, 2019)

The best worst movie is Birdemic: Shock and Terror


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 13, 2019)

Sharknado. It was nothing like the book


----------



## Than0s (Jul 13, 2019)

Had to be avengers endgame


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Jul 17, 2019)

You know the spy kids movies yeah they suck like big time


----------



## MacroNikita (Jul 17, 2019)

Eragon, without a doubt


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 27, 2019)

The Master of Disguise


----------



## Garfieldthefatkittey (Jul 28, 2019)

Cats movie


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 28, 2019)

The Simpsons movie.

It made me want to die.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 28, 2019)

Xitheon said:


> The Simpsons movie.
> 
> It made me want to die.



Yeah it was pretty rubbish.


----------



## BrenaehCoulson (Jul 28, 2019)

Open Water & The Witch both  spark a tirade 
Also any Purge movie.


----------



## blue sky love (Jul 28, 2019)

Mama


----------



## Peach's (Jul 29, 2019)

The later Pokemon movies are fucking atrocious.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jul 29, 2019)

Seven Brides for Seven Brothers






Quoting the movie description:

"During the 1850s, Milly, a pretty young cook, marries Adam, a grizzled woodsman, after a brief courtship. When the two return to Adam's farm, Milly is shocked to meet his six ill-mannered brothers, all of whom live in his cabin. She promptly begins teaching the brothers proper behavior, and most importantly, how to court a woman. But after the brothers kidnap six local girls during a town barn-raising, a group of indignant villagers tries to track them down."

Basically a mountain hobo comes down from the wilderness looking for a house slave. He chats up a naive teenage girl for about an hour who just wants an out from her shitty home life only to discover an even worse home life waiting for her living as house servant to a bunch of man-bear-pigs. She tries to teach the man-bear-pigs manners but it doesn't really stick. Then the rest of the man-bear-pigs get jealous that oldest brother has a house slave so they literally kidnap six girls from the town and cause an avalanche so they cant be pursued by the girl's angry fathers. They hang out for the winter then all have shotgun weddings come spring because the girl's purity is now in question to the angry dads. Then the movie ends.

Easily one of the most sexist, cringy musicals to come out of that era of movies. it is so bad I keep a copy of it in reserve on dvd to put on when I want people to leave my house.

Works like a charm.


----------



## Baalf (Jul 29, 2019)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Seven Brides for Seven Brothers
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Are you cereal?


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jul 29, 2019)

BennyJackdaw said:


> Are you cereal?


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 15, 2019)

Arguably not one of the worst things ever but I absolutely despise the Hobbit movies. I never really cared about Star Wars that much and couldn’t relate much to people who were super upset about the prequels but I truly do understand them now because Lord Of The Rings was my childhood and still is my favorite movie of all time. I watched both Hobbit 1 and 2 in cinema and each time I was in shock how bad it was. No character development to speak off, every character was just a stupid trope, so many lame comedy moments and in general a very terribly paced experience that did not need to be a trilogy.


----------



## Revolver_Thotcelot (Aug 17, 2019)

After Last Season. I'm baffled by literally everything about it. The set design, the script, the horrendous acting, cardboard MRI machines... it haunts me to this day. 

I'm also pretty sure it was a money-laundering scheme.


----------

